# invalid sql statement ?



## wallie4Gold (17. Apr 2008)

Hallo Leute,

führe ich dies Code aus:

```
try
		 {				
			 try
			 {
				Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
			 }
			 catch (ClassNotFoundException e)
			 {					
				e.printStackTrace();
			 }
		
		myConnection = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:1521:xe", "michael", "xxx");	
	    	  
	    	  myStatement = myConnection.createStatement();		
	    	  
	    	  myStatement.execute("USE system");
	    	  
		    	   	  			
		 }
		 catch (SQLException e)
		 {				
			e.printStackTrace();
		 }
```

bekomme ich untensstehenden Fehler wegen dieser Zeile:



```
myStatement.execute("USE system");
```
 <-- warum ist das kein sql statement or invalid?

System ist der Datenbankname



```
java.sql.SQLException: ORA-00900: invalid SQL statement

	at oracle.jdbc.driver.DatabaseError.throwSqlException(DatabaseError.java:125)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:305)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CTTIoer.processError(T4CTTIoer.java:272)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4C8Oall.receive(T4C8Oall.java:623)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.doOall8(T4CStatement.java:112)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.T4CStatement.execute_for_rows(T4CStatement.java:474)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.doExecuteWithTimeout(OracleStatement.java:1028)
	at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleStatement.execute(OracleStatement.java:1516)
	at SqlControl.initConnection(SqlControl.java:41)
	at QueryView.actionPerformed(QueryView.java:75)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
	at org.jvnet.substance.utils.RolloverButtonListener.mouseReleased(RolloverButtonListener.java:109)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2008)

wenn ich das in meinen Oracle-Client eintippe, dann bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung

was läßt dich vermuten, dass es funktionieren könnte?

USE gehört anscheinend nicht zu den 'Oracle Reserved Words' wie SELECT oder USER, 
allerdings immerhin zu den 'Oracle Keywords'

http://www.cs.uvm.edu/oracle9doc/appdev.901/a42525/apb.htm


----------



## wallie4Gold (17. Apr 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich das in meinen Oracle-Client eintippe, dann bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung
> 
> was läßt dich vermuten, dass es funktionieren könnte?
> 
> ...



sorry versteh dich net... wie benutze ich sonst die oracle DB ?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2008)

wenn du etwas bestimmtes nicht verstehst, dann sage bitte was,
ich dache ich hätte einfache deutsche Sätze benutzt 

> wie benutze ich sonst die oracle DB ?

oh, ich kann da leider im Detail nicht weiterhelfen,
meiner Kenntnis nach ergibt sich die Verbindung zum Teil aus der Stelle an wo du ': x e' stehen hast 
und dann noch aus dem UserName

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=67878

machst du das ohne Tutorial/ jemanden der dir alles zeigt?!


----------

